# Homemade Creations >  Boat Knife

## JKeetonKnives

So I haven't posted in a bit, but I think I have a good one for you guys... I go in depth on this knife build step by step. Also I shot it in 4K so let me know if you noticed the higher resolution!

If you're looking to start making some knives, this video can let you know what goes into the process.  :Rocker: 





Cheers,
J Keeton

----------

